# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  Que me aconsjais.

## Leo Alexandersson

Escribi un tema similar pero no se por que nadie tubo a bien contestarme asi que me explicare mejor. Soy un practicante que aspira a mejorar dia a dia. No me gasto cientos de euros en muchas cosas al comprar, compro una cosa de magia y la exprimo antes de pasar a comprar otra. Tengo un anillo pk iman y solo me funciona el truco de parar el relog y el de la moneda en el baso. Quiero sacar mas probecho pero tras buscar, los otros trucos que a magos con el anillo les sale como mover cubiertos entre otros a mi no me salen. Donde podria aprender mas cosas para el pk?

----------


## elmoronta

Si no te han respondido todavia quiz&#225;s sea porque no han visto el hilo los que saben de esto, ya que yo lo vi, pero no tengo ni idea de los pk. Supongo que habr&#225; alg&#250;n hilo que abre sobre ellos, es usar el buscador, y tambi&#233;n si pones en tiendamagia pk en el buscador quizas encuentres algun dvd que te pueda interesar. &#191;No te salen los juegos habiendolos aprendido de alg&#250;n lado o porque pensaste esto creo que se hace asi?
Un abrazo

----------

